# Starting problems with nissan sentra 2014



## regrade (Jan 5, 2022)

Had the car about 6 months already but recently has been giving me problems with starting up
has you can see on the video, the car doesnt start, but it order to started i have to accelerate a bit so it finally start

have taken it to 2 mechanic and they told me to change the MAF sensor which i have done, also new battery.
just need help finding a solution

VIDEO OF PROBLEM


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Hard to say much without any sound in the vid, but if it's an I-key car and the ignition cycles on and off without the engine cranking, your problem is most likely the brake switch.


----------



## regrade (Jan 5, 2022)

VStar650CL said:


> Hard to say much without any sound in the vid, but if it's an I-key car and the ignition cycles on and off without the engine cranking, your problem is most likely the brake switch.


 i dont have an ikey, and it doesnt make a crank noise until i push the gas pedal.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

regrade said:


> Had the car about 6 months already but recently has been giving me problems with starting up
> has you can see on the video, the car doesnt start, but it order to started i have to accelerate a bit so it finally start
> 
> have taken it to 2 mechanic and they told me to change the MAF sensor which i have done, also new battery.
> ...


So what you're saying is you have to try to rev it up during startup so that it'll actually get running? 

One of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction.

Once you do get it started, what is the idle speed when cold and then what's the idle speed when fully warmed up?

A common problem with random engine shutdowns, *difficult startups*, rough running is a marginal camshaft position sensor or a marginal crankshaft position sensor. Most of the time when this happens, the "check engine light" never comes on; subsequently when performing an ECU code readout, there was no fault code set. There's been many members here on the forum that have had problems similar to yours and the fix was replacing those two sensors.

The best and cheapest fix for this situation is to replace* both* sensors at the same time; the reason for doing this is there is no way to determine which sensor is at fault with this type of condition. You can take your vehicle to a dealer/repair shop and they'll tell you there is nothing wrong after they go through with diagnostic tests because at that time the vehicle was running OK.


----------



## regrade (Jan 5, 2022)

rogoman said:


> So what you're saying is you have to try to rev it up during startup so that it'll actually get running?
> 
> One of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction.
> 
> ...


 yes i have to rev it up when i turn it on, but still drives fine
ive taken it to autozone and 2 mechanic to read the code at it gives out "P0101" which i have change the MAF sensor


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

P0101 is a goldmine for Auto Zone, because it lets them sell thousands of unnecessary MAF sensors. The MAF itself is _never_ responsible for P0101 on any Nissan. It's always ECM software, a dirty throttle body, a PCV problem, an A/F problem, or a combination of the above. In your case it will be a combination of numbers 1, 2 and 3. Here's the Nissan bulletin, NTB16-027:


https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2016/SB-10091508-2280.pdf



From the sound of things, I'd say you also replaced the MAF without performing an IAVL and CTPL afterward. That never works.


----------



## regrade (Jan 5, 2022)

VStar650CL said:


> P0101 is a goldmine for Auto Zone, because it lets them sell thousands of unnecessary MAF sensors. The MAF itself is _never_ responsible for P0101 on any Nissan. It's always ECM software, a dirty throttle body, a PCV problem, an A/F problem, or a combination of the above. In your case it will be a combination of numbers 1, 2 and 3. Here's the Nissan bulletin, NTB16-027:
> 
> 
> https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2016/SB-10091508-2280.pdf
> ...


thank for the help, i believe the throttle body was cleaned up from the second mechanic i took the car to, ill try to find someone that specialize in the software part.


----------

